# Halloween TV Specials 2011



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok all, its that time again...Anyone have any info on any new Halloween related TV specials?? I only know "The Walking Dead" returns to AMC Oct 16th. And Travel Channel has the 4 part 1 hour mini series "Making Monsters" Starting Oct 2nd. Lets keep this list going so on one misses the good stuff....Anyone else??:jol:


----------



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't have any specifics, but if anyone sees Hanna-Barbera "The Halloween Tree" scheduled anywhere, please let me know! I'll try to dvr it.
My kids grew up watching this and I've been trying to get a (decent) recording for years. I do have a vhs rip on dvd but the quality is very poor.
I've read that it was once available on videodisc. Can a movie be copied from videodisc to dvd?
Thanks in 
advance!!


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

It's available on VHS if you still have a player.

Amazon.com: The Halloween Tree [VHS]: Ray Bradbury, Leonard Nimoy, Annie Barker, Alex Greenwald, Edan Gross, Andrew Keegan, Kevin Smets, Darleen Carr, Lindsay Crouse, Mark L. Taylor, Mario Piluso, Gil Iverson, Buzz Potamkin, David Kirschner, Kunio Shimamura, Mark Young: Movies & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51NH3E4VVRL


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I know the syfy channel has the 31 days of Halloween starting on the first. There is a lot of good stuff to watch on there. I watch it every year as well as the thirteen days of Halloween. Can't remember the channel on the other one.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

pumpkin chunkin' 2011! and HGTV's special on Halloween makeovers.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Halloween TV Specials*

Halloween Wars - Food Network Sundays at 9pm Keep them coming people. Anyone know if Travel Channel or Discovery are doing anything? :jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

"Weekends to Die For"

The travel channel will start showing "Making Monsters" this weekend. The show will be 4 episodes during the month of October.



> In "Making Monsters," viewers meet Ed and Marsha Edmunds, co-owners of Distortions Unlimited, the Mom and Pop monster making shop located in downtown Greeley, Colo., and Jordu Schell, a monster-making veteran from Hollywood. Ed and Marsha have led the charge of the animatronics business for the last 30 years. Their unusual animatronics, monster creations, and haunted house designs are mainstays of the dark amusement industry. Jordu is Ed's right-hand man, bringing Ed's twisted creations to life. Based in Los Angeles, he is a renowned sculptor, best known for his work on James Cameron's Avatar. From 8-foot Godzilla-like moving monsters and green-**** spitting aliens to guffawing Santa Clauses, their creative and lifelike animatronics populate the country's most popular haunted houses, amusement rides, parties, and private events. "Making Monsters" is produced by Warm Springs Productions for the Travel Channel. For Warm Springs, the executive producers are Marc Pierce, Chris Richardson and Nathan Charlan and the series producer is Lisa Tanzer. The executive producer for Travel Channel is Brian Leonard.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

What time is the making monsters so I can dvr it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hallow, you'll need to check your local listings, but in our area, the monster maker series starts on Sunday at 8:00pm.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Our DVR is set for Halloween Wars and Making Monsters. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

AMC will be having a movie-fest starting Oct 16 with Walking Dead..more titles to be announced.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

ABC's 13 Nights of Halloween

Wednesday, October 19, 2011
11a-8pm Pretty Little Liars MARATHON
8p Pretty Little Liars (Ep. 2013) ALL-NEW SPECIAL PREQUEL EPISODE
9p Pretty Little Liars (Pilot) ENCORE
10p Pretty Little Liars (Ep. 2013) ENCORE

Thursday, October 20, 2011
6p That ’70s Show (Halloween)
6:30p The Goonies
9p Hocus Pocus

Friday, October 21, 2011
6p AFV (Halloween)
7p Hocus Pocus
9p Beetlejuice

Saturday. October 22, 2011
8a The Little Vampire
10a Jumanji
12:30p The Goonies
3p Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory
5:30p Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
8p The Addams Family Movie
10p Addams Family Values
12a Death Becomes Her

Sunday, October 23, 2011
7a Teen Witch
9a The Goonies
11:30a Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory
2p Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
4:30p Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas
6p Tim Burton’s Corpse Bride
8p Coraline – BASIC CABLE PREMIERE
10p Beetlejuice

Monday, October 24, 2011
6p That ’70s Show (Halloween)
6:30p Bewitched (2005) – ABC FAMILY PREMIERE
8:30p Practical Magic

Tuesday, October 25, 2011
6p AFV (Halloween)
7p The Haunted Mansion
9p Disney•Pixar’s Monsters,, Inc.

Wednesday, October 26, 2011
6p AFV (Halloween)
7p Disney•Pixar’s Monsters, Inc.
9p Casper

Thursday, October 27, 2011
6p AFV (Halloween)
7p Casper
9p Scooby-Doo Movie

Friday, October 28, 2011
6p AFV (Halloween)
7p The Addams Family Movie
9p Addams Family Values

Saturday, October 29, 2011
8a Sabrina, the Teenage Witch Movie – ABC FAMILY PREMIERE
10a Teen Witch
12p Casper
2p Scooby-Doo Movie
4p Coraline
6p Matilda
8p Hocus Pocus
10p Hocus Pocus
12a The Haunted Mansion

Sunday, October 30, 2011
7:30a Scooby-Doo Movie
9:30a Casper
11:30a Matilda
1:30p The Addams Family Movie
3:30p Addams Family Values
5:30p Practical Magic
8p Van Helsing
11p AFV (Halloween)

Monday, October 31, 2011
6p AFV (Halloween)
7p Casper
9p Hocus Pocus


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Making Monsters was done well. Glad to see the folks at Distortions doing a show! Wish it was planned for a longer run but with the exception of us, most of the main stream wouldn't tune in past ween.... Still I loved the part of schell sitting there with this incredable zombie sculpt and him saying.." well this is what you get for only 4hrs of sculpting time" lol.. damm thing was great.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Anyone know if Travel or Discovery channels are doing any best haunted attraction shows this year? I saw a post on facebook from Larry Kirchner who owns the Darkness haunted house he said they were taping so I'm hoping for something


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^ Found this list of haunted items on the Travel Channel web site:

http://www.travelchannel.com/Interests/Haunted_Travels


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Thanks everyone for your posts, my DVR is going to be quite busy this month. I already watched 'Halloween Wars' and it was pretty good showing the skills of pumpkin carvers, sugar artists and cake artists working as teams. The work they did was pretty amazing stuff. The Challenge episode on pumpkin carving was the same one from last year.  I am hoping for more good shows with a Halloween theme. :jol:


----------



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

*Halloween events on TV???*

Have any of you heard of any Halloween events being featured on TV? For example, I saw on one web site where the Weather Channel will have a show on called "Top Ten Hollow Screams" that looks to feature top ten haunted houses. The web site shows it airing on Oct 17th at 9EST however, my directv schedule does not show it. Last year, the travel channel did a special on haunted theme parks.

Anyone know of any other similar shows that will be on this year?


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

I kept hearing one of the discovery channels was going to have a few families involved in a reality home haunt competition type thing. I guess it didn't materialize this year.


----------



## scarysistersara (Apr 7, 2006)

There is going to be a Halloween Block Party 2011 on HGTV on Sat. October 22 at 7:00 - I found this on the HGTV site


----------



## TRICKorTERROR311 (Oct 14, 2011)

All i gotta say is this. ROSEANNE HALLOWEEN EDITION DVD. It's a must have. I bought it from amazon and it's probably my favorite dvd i own. A few other ones i bought my kids were "great pumpkin charlie brown", "Nicktoons Halloween" And i have The simpsons treehouse of horror dvd wich is equally a must have as much as the Roseanne. It might seem weird to some peopel but my 3 year old daughter loves Killer klowns from outerspace. Is it wrong i let her watch it? haha. All 3 of my kids love it. They also love nightmare before christmas. I guess what i'm saying is best bet is to get all your favorites on DVD then you don't gotta worry about missing the classics.


----------



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the note TRICKorTerror311. However, I wasn't asking about shows like that. I'm interested in shows like the Weather Channel's Top 10 Hallow Screams that will feature the nations top haunted attractions like Atlanta Zombie and Creepy Woods haunted trail. The travel Channel did a show last year that featured theme parks that were set up for Halloween like Universal Studios Halloween Horror Nights. Or another show that features neighborhood haunts. I'm looking for shows that feature peoples haunting skills.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Tv*

Drail, it seems like the cable tv networks have let us down this year. I notice they don't even repeat good movies. They use to play a movie every year with Christopher Lloyd called "When good ghouls go bad" on ABC Family. I had to hunt it down and buy it on DVD a few years ago. I am hoping in the next few weeks we see some new shows pop up. Don't forget tonight AMC walking dead season 2. :jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Watching "America's Scariest Halloween" on the travel channel. Just saw the segment on the Bates Motel (But no Johnny Thunder ).


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you I am watching it now.


----------



## scarysistersara (Apr 7, 2006)

just found this today- Halloweenshows.net


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Halloween TV For Monday October 24th*

Tonight on the Hallmark Channel Martha Stewart's Halloween Special 8pm. Tomorrow on History Channel Zombies a living history 8/7c :jol:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Boomerang has The Halloween Tree cartoon on, which is a run down of Halloween history, wrapped in a bizarre, kinda repetitive plot. But hey- I had never seen it before...


----------

